# Another Lever



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ursula by Gruppo Izzo http://coffeesnobs.com.au/attachments/brewing-equipment-extreme-machines-3000/4608d1382199636-ursula-gruppo-izzo-ursula.jpg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not getting an image there at all....


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

Me either!

Is this the one?

http://www.talkcoffee.com.au/shop/izzo-ursula/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The casing looks like the Alex Duetto, with Chris Coffee taps (I don't like them) and the steam wand / water tap switched


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Small Izzo lever one group with PID, what will the old men make of that....technology on a lever!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not getting an image there at all....





yttria said:


> Me either!
> 
> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.talkcoffee.com.au/shop/izzo-ursula/


Sorry about that. You may have to Google it.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

yttria said:


> Me either!
> 
> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.talkcoffee.com.au/shop/izzo-ursula/


This looks suspiciously like an attempt to copy the Londinium Concept...

I wonder whether it will be as big a seller as the er, I can't remember what it is/was called now... er... 4 1/2 litre boiler same group as the L1... Apparently quite big in Australia, where the double spring is removed and various other modifications have to be made before it can be used.

Oh... My memory.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

sjenner said:


> This looks suspiciously like an attempt to copy the Londinium Concept...
> 
> I wonder whether it will be as big a seller as the er, I can't remember what it is/was called now... er... 4 1/2 litre boiler same group as the L1... Apparently quite big in Australia, where the double spring is removed and various other modifications have to be made before it can be used.
> 
> Oh... My memory.


Got it!

Quickmill Achille!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

sjenner said:


> This looks suspiciously like an attempt to copy the Londinium Concept...
> 
> I wonder whether it will be as big a seller as the er, I can't remember what it is/was called now... er... 4 1/2 litre boiler same group as the L1... Apparently quite big in Australia, where the double spring is removed and various other modifications have to be made before it can be used.
> 
> Oh... My memory.


From a non-L1 user; that looks almost identical to an L1...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well wasn't it the guy from Talkcoffee who really slated the L1 and had that ridiculous dual boiler PID version made from it? Wouldn't surprise me if that has led directly to this machine for the aussie market.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well wasn't it the guy from Talkcoffee who really slated the L1 and had that ridiculous dual boiler PID version made from it? Wouldn't surprise me if that has led directly to this machine for the aussie market.


That was my point Charlie...

Where are they now?

It was certainly an attack that was calculated and venomous and there did not seem to be any point to it, other than to bring a new refreshing company to its knees before it had even started.

Fortunately, most of the world felt different and other criticism has been more measured, even if it has sometimes been not particularly pertinent.

I agree that there is more to life than an L1... But for those that own one, as our new forum shows, there is a good deal of enthusiasm and support for the Londinium levers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed and lots of other uses for them!!!!


----------

